# Pics of field drain



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

This is one I worked on today. The first one is where the pipe comes out. The second one is from the backside of the pipe. 
The last one is the vegatation growing around it. 
Wonder if I could dry that up and smoke it??:laughing::laughing:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Was there wild herbs growing in it ? :whistling2:


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

Is that actually raw sewage without any holding tank or treatment? Woweeee


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Wonder if it's a gray water drainage? Have some up here. Drain their tubs, Bath sinks and laundry down a hill. Most I find are basement and Strom drains for rain water.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

No this is not gray water. You can't see all the fecal matter due to the vegetation and the fact that it rained pretty hard last night and cleaned most of it up. They don't flush paper dwon the drains because of roots thats why you don't see any paper.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

ironranger said:


> Is that actually raw sewage without any holding tank or treatment? Woweeee


 yep:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

UnclogNH said:


> Was there wild herbs growing in it ? :whistling2:


 Those are my tomatoes.:laughing: want to come over for a salad??:whistling2:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> Those are my tomatoes.:laughing: want to come over for a salad??:whistling2:


Hmmmmmmmmm can't say I ever tried fresh poop salad sounds tempting.:laughing:


----------



## Bulldog Plumbing (Nov 9, 2008)

al said:


> No this is not gray water. You can't see all the fecal matter due to the vegetation and the fact that it rained pretty hard last night and cleaned most of it up. They don't flush paper dwon the drains because of roots thats why you don't see any paper.


 
So whatever your wiping with goes into the garbage? That bathroom must reek.


----------

